# Modding MTM Blackhawk watch



## HPJeep (Jun 5, 2009)

Has anybody changed the yellow LED lights on the MTM Blackhawk watch to a white LED? If so who does this kind of thing and how much would it run to do the procedure? Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## gswitter (Jun 5, 2009)

ARC mania? He's done a few watch updates.


----------

